

Ask HN: MBA + Masters in Engineering? - madvoid

My school offers a program where I can get a masters in engineering and an MBA at the same time.  I always see posts on HN debating the usefulness of an MBA degree.  Is a dual degree worth it?
======
dragonbonheur
Don't do both. Multitasking is not for humans. Concentrate on the engineering
part first. It's hard enough. Try to read books from great entrepreneurs in
your spare time,like Bill Gates, Seth Godin, Richard Branson. Watch shows like
"The Apprentice UK", "Shark Tank" on youtube, you'll pick up some interesting
patterns. Browse inc.com . When you're done with all that, do the MBA if you
still think if it will be useful.

------
ecubed
CMU?

~~~
madvoid
University of Utah actually. They offer a similar program to CMU.

